# Cool Stuff but from China.....



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

china = NOT COOL


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

Vetterin said:


> china = NOT COOL


But it is cheap - and you do realise that most of the stuff you buy locally is just the stuff made in China/Thailand/Taiwan/Korea/Etcetera with a different label on it?

Frex, in Oz, the GM supplied "alloy sports pedal set" for the Cruze costs $185. I had a look in the box at a dealer, it's just the rubber form with a sliver of alloy glued to it (made in China). So really, it's not an "alloy pedal set", it's a set of "alloy-like pedal covers". But car companies lie. A lot.

On eBay, the prices for similar vary from about $22 to $40, I went with a $35 (free postage) set that look interesting.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

If you're going to buy add-ons, might as well buy at a discount.


----------



## Sonic (Oct 21, 2012)

My taillights from China and for 2weeks of wet cold/warm weather, I have no condensation and get people to comment on them all the time. Granted some of the stuff looks/is cheap but you have to at least commend them on their creativity as the market for NA aftermarket really doesn't exist.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Usually I'll check if theres anything similar in south korea first since they have a decent aftermarket/import things from china anyways. I'd rather feel better supporting a democratic nation (though I know inside its still made in china)


----------



## perlionex (Mar 10, 2011)

Actually, South Korea has a bunch of domestically-made Cruze accessories and performance parts as the Asian Cruze is manufactured there under the former Daewoo factor. Their parts are usually very high-quality, although the price is also pretty high.

The quality of the China parts vary, but the price is also extremely low.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

rmass09 said:


> ... a democratic nation ...


I suppose they got rid of the military dictatorship, but it's not a democracy.


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm all for not buying Chinese and buying American, however, these are pretty fricken cool!!! FREE SHIPPING, CHEVROLET CRUZE LED FOG LIGHT WITH 12PCS OF LED TEAR EYE-in Lights & Indicators from Automobiles & Motorcycles on Aliexpress.com


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

grs1961 said:


> But it is cheap - and you do realise that most of the stuff you buy locally is just the stuff made in China/Thailand/Taiwan/Korea/Etcetera with a different label on it?
> 
> Frex, in Oz, the GM supplied "alloy sports pedal set" for the Cruze costs $185. I had a look in the box at a dealer, it's just the rubber form with a sliver of alloy glued to it (made in China). So really, it's not an "alloy pedal set", it's a set of "alloy-like pedal covers". But car companies lie. A lot.
> 
> On eBay, the prices for similar vary from about $22 to $40, I went with a $35 (free postage) set that look interesting.


it's same stuff u get on ebay and might be even same sellers 
i bought some stuff from aliexpress and its not original yet its not bad as well


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

I like those clear plastic Rhino protective door kick guards on the website.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

I've bought stuff from the Korean, Chinese (Mainland and Taiwan), and HK sellers on eBay, not just for the Cruze, but other things as well.

I'd say about 90% of it is the same stuff without the fancy label, and works just as well.

Those LED foggies look interesting... Do I have enough in the piggy bank...


----------



## Cruzado (Sep 9, 2012)

Yes, way cool stuff but just wanted to see if others have purchased from overseas. I work for a manufacturing company and from time to time we outsource to China. In many cases they do a better job than we do here in the US. Theres way too much suff on this site I would love to have or try out.:th_coolio:


----------



## liftingfreak101 (Jan 3, 2013)

Is the website aliexpress.com a good website that you can trust your $$$ will not be taken...I keep seeing things for the Cruze on there that I wanna get like the BMW style tail lights, but idk...that website kinda raises a red flag to me...anyone have experience buying from this website???


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

My friends buys some things from there from time to time, not car things mind you (resistors, LED's circuits and the lot) and has never had any issues


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

Yes, I have bought through aliexpress, not stuff for the car, and not hundreds of dollars, but the stuff arrived and was as described.


----------



## Sonic (Oct 21, 2012)

liftingfreak101 said:


> Is the website aliexpress.com a good website that you can trust your $$$ will not be taken...I keep seeing things for the Cruze on there that I wanna get like the BMW style tail lights, but idk...that website kinda raises a red flag to me...anyone have experience buying from this website???


I looked on Aliexpress, but decided not to buy from the website. I found a Chinese vendor through EBay to purchase my BMW tail lights at a fair price after negotiating. I did notice that there are numerous makers so you will have to decide which ones you want. I went through Winpower group because their description sounded more convincing and they are a large manufacturer of head and tail lights. I also looked through multiple vendors on Taobao.com and used Google chrome to translate and read reviews. The taillights that I have now were not the first big ticket item I have ordered from China. Back when I had my Evolution X - I did a full OEM projector headlight replacement. I purchased true Mitsubishi gen 3 ballasts and headlights with built in leveling motors through Taobao.com.... I purchased the items through a middleman vendor called Taobaofocus.com - you can then view a larger selection of sellers that might not ship internationally. The company will follow the item you want, purchase it and ship it to you..... The only problem is their packing isn't as great as factory because they try to make it as cheap as possible for you shipping wise. I was lucky but others had broken tabs. You can also find stuff cheaper on taobao then aliexpress because when the company buys the item at Chinese prices. Most of the sellers on Aliexpress are aware of what international markets will pay and mark items up. If you order directly from China through a middle man vendor you'll most likely save 50-100.00.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

I'd heard about Taobao from some ABC's I worked with, but never thought of it as a source for Cruze bits, and that Taobaofocus site means I don't have to hunt one down at work! Brilliant!


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Looks like Aliexpress.com is Taobao.coms sister site when you google Taobao.com.


----------

